# Nitrogen Deficiency Anyone?



## shogun (Mar 16, 2010)

Ive assumed this as a nitrogen deficiency or what it looks to be.., started from seed *straight into soil* and *no Nutes* =( considering this is my first indoor grow.  I've read many guides on here(this site) but I just wanted to put this on here for you guys to see and confirm. 

Thanks


:tokie: 

View attachment DSCN07886.zip


----------



## stinkyelements (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmmmm, It doesnt seem bad to me, how old? feeding them too young will burn them but maybe its time to give a 1/4 feed. just an idea


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with that seedling that I can see...looks mighty healthy


----------



## shogun (Mar 16, 2010)

Its just over 2 weeks... And I got scared seeing the leafs yellowing being that like I said my first indoor ever!  And assumed it to be nitrogen... *but if you guys say its healthy Im with you.*

Thanks alot


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2010)

There is a slight yellowing on the lower leaves but nothing major...you cld start feeding them but if you do start on the light side and keep an eye on it for signs of burn...


----------



## leafminer (Mar 16, 2010)

FYI you can load pictures here on the forum. Using zip files is a turn-off.


----------

